# Question on base radio sd card song file formats



## Urlik (Feb 25, 1999)

I have a friend who just bought a 2019 Tiguan. I have a Golf R so I figured I’d copy my SD card for them so they would have a lot of music to play. I assumed they had a MIB2 but they have a base radio. Composition color I think it’s called. When I put the 64gb sd card in the radio’s slot it did not recognize any files. Looking at their manual quickly I think it is because all my music is in flac format. What is the best quality format for me to convert the files into for them assuming that is the issue.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Read your friend's OM.


----------



## mlsstl (Nov 28, 2018)

From the owners manual for my 2018:

Requirements for playing audio files

Applies to SD memory cards1) and USB storage devices with the FAT16, FAT32, exFAT and NTFS file system:

MP3 files (.mp3) with bit rates of 32 to 320 kbit/s or variable bit rate 
WMA files (.wma) to 10 mono/stereo to 768 kbit/s without write-protection 
WAV files (.wav) (64 - 1411 kbit/s) 
OGG-Vorbis files (.ogg) (32 - 576 kbit/s) 
FLAC files (.flac) (up to 96 kHz) 
AAC files (.m4a, .m4b, .mp4, .aac) (16 - 400 kbit/s) 
Playlists in the M3U, M3U8, PLS, ASX and WPL formats 
Playlists no larger than 20 KB and with no more than 1,000 entries 
Maximum of 32 playlists on a data carrier 
Maximum of 1,000 folders and 30,000 files on a data carrier 
The maximum size of an individual file in the FAT32 file system is 4 GB

This makes no differentiation as to the Tiguan model or type of radio installed. I have an SEL and it plays FLAC files just fine. But, I could be wrong.


----------



## Urlik (Feb 25, 1999)

I suspect you have a different manual since you have a different radio. The manual for his radio was really thin and definitely didn’t cover nav, satellite radio, and such. Thanks though.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Urlik said:


> I suspect you have a different manual since you have a different radio. The manual for his radio was really thin and definitely didn’t cover nav, satellite radio, and such. Thanks though.


I suspect if the owner would actually look in their OM they would find the complete information.


----------



## Urlik (Feb 25, 1999)

Converting all the music on the sd memory card from flac to mp3 worked. For future searchers, the base composite color head unit only supports mp3 and wav music files. It supports album art just fine.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Urlik said:


> Converting all the music on the sd memory card from flac to mp3 worked. For future searchers, the base composite color head unit only supports mp3 and wav music files. It supports album art just fine.


Just like your OM instructed.


----------



## dasdriver (Jun 11, 2015)

GTINC said:


> Read your friend's OM.


I have a 2020 Jetta S. In the OM (p. 174) under SD Card, it says:
"Supported file formats are displayed in the infotainment system."

But if you go to (p.190) "Media Mode" and "Equipment features and media symbols" and "Audio, media,connectivity"
It lists "Audio playback in these formats:"
-- AAC
-- ALAC
-- AVI
-- FLAC
-- MP3
-- MP4
-- WMA


----------

